# Fursona Description



## TH-Violinist (Sep 28, 2008)

Name: Leon Advacur
Species: fox
Temperament: Very formal speaking, polite, while constantly thinking thoughts of hatred. Has a Barrett M82, so no one has crossed him. Yet.
Religion: Tao
Age: 16

Appearance: He has a brown/grey-ish fur color, and a dark chocolate hair color. Wears black Tee shirts and blue jeans, with the addition of a cobat knife at times.


History: He's always just been passive, considering the logical answers to life's problems. He grew up in a middle class family, though only ever provided for himself after the age of 11.
He never did much athletically- not officially, anyway. He often practiced Parkour when no one was around, going to woods, parking sturctures, and such things. He learned several programming languages,
and has expirence in creating viruses and and other Malware. These talents are often put to use on petty internet cirmes.


Likes: Tool; A Perfect Circle, also sniper rifles, and malicious programs. Interested in keeping things clean up front, he likes just enough order to keep things easy.
Dislikes: Stupidity and ignorance. Mostly the first.


Goal: To create an Anti Virus, good enough to stop all known viruses, and a few Zero Day viruses.
Profession: Violinist.
Personal quote: "Be quiet no longer."
Theme song: "Passive" by A Perfect Circle.
Birthdate: [[ MM/DD/YY ]]  2/22/92
Star sign: Pices

Favourite food: Gyro.
Favourite drink: Coke.
Favourite location: chilly rainy night.
Favourite weather: windy and chilly.
Favourite color: Black.
Favourite music: Metal.
Favourite bands: A Perfect Circle, Tool, KoRn and Pucifer.

Least liked food: Seafood.
Least liked drink: Monster Java.
Least liked location: Downtown Pontiac.
Least liked weather: anything over 90o.
Least liked music: Rap/ Pop.
Least liked bands: Almost everything mainstream.

Favorite person: Stefan Advacur- his older brother who died by friendly fire.
Least liked person: The man down the street with the dead cats
Friends: not too many.
Relations: One.
Enemies: Commies.
Significant other: Unknown at this point.
Orientation: Hetrosexual.



This is the most recent evaluation. I will post his pic this week. Sorry for the wait, people.

BTW, should i do a new sketch of him with/without his Rifle?


----------



## KatKry (Nov 30, 2008)

Him and my fursona look as though they me get along well. 

Pic of him with a rifle sounds nice.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey! I love A Perfect Circle, and KoRn! I donno Pucifer. I don't like Tool.


----------



## Shadow-Nazi (Dec 13, 2008)

*Name:* Vincent Shadow
*Species:* Horse
*Temperament:* Nice at first glance, violent and vicious when angered. carries a .357 magnum custom for his job, nice protection.
*Religion:* Atheist
*Age:* 21

*Appearance:* Tall, Black with Red hair and goatee. He normally wears a sleevless army jacket with a peace sign on the back, jeans and steel toed boots. shoulder holster if he has his gun, rifles are cased on back.


*History:* Grew up with a brother and an abusive mother, he grew paciant and vicious. after getting free from his mother, he set out to be a bounty hunter. he acuired his licence and hunts people now, killing only if he has to or if it endangers innocents.
He was athletic in high school and carries that on as he is on a basketball team and runs daily. he is a very strong person, spending at least 4 hours at a gym five days a week. enjoys driving more then working out, but conciders it necessary.

*Likes:* Metal and Rock, Usually in his shop with his sterio on high. Enjoys climbing and occasional hunts for deer or other wild life. Interested in keeping his house and shop clean, he enjoys teaching Krystal about his system of order, which shifts almost every week.
*Dislikes:* Morons and Tough guys who can't back it up, both are just as bad as the other.

*Goal:* To creat a company like Umbrella and unleace the T-virus upon a town, eventouly hoping to take over the world.
*Profession:* Bounty Hunter and Mechanic.
*Personal quote:* "Have fun now, Beacuse I might be after you one day soon."
*Theme song:* "That Smell" by Lynyrd Skynyrd.
*Birthdate:* [[ MM/DD/YY ]] 10/31/88
*Star sign:* Scorpius.

*Favorite food:* Pizza
*Favorite drink:* Moutain Dew.
*Favorite location:* A Cool night just after a rainstorm when the lightning is flashing in the sky.
*Favorite weather:* Calm and Cool, Quiet.
*Favorite color:* Black.
*Favorite music:* Metal.
*Favorite bands:* Lynyrd Skynyrd, Metallica, Disturbed, ZZ Top...

*Least liked food:* Mexican.
*Least liked drink:* Pepsi.
*Least liked location:* Downtown New York.
*Least liked weather:* Snow and Cold.
*Least liked music:* Rap/Hip Hop.
*Least liked bands:* Boy Bands.

*Favorite person:* Koji Kondo, he created all th music you hear for the Legend of Zelda games.
*Least liked person:* My Mother.
*Friends:* Pale Ghost, Jester Crow, Little Girl, Wolfen....
*Relations:* Multiple.
*Enemies:* Bounty Heads.
*Significant other:* Krystal Night, Girlfriend/fieance.
*Orientation:* Straight.
For a picture, you'll have to go to my DeviantArt Page.


----------

